

Ask YC: Python implementation - dkd

which python implementation would be good for windows platform with GUI + serial comm: connectivity?<p>thanks.
======
dkd
I also did some research on that and found out as follow:

\- there are mainly 2 implementations: CPython and Jython, but i guess i will
follow CPython...

\- for serial comm: i found this page. <http://pyserial.sourceforge.net/>

\- I still don't know which one is good GUI module (easy and nice API)

...funny that i am the only one answering my own question.. :o)

